# Not asking for assistance , just knowledge of this, DWHWIZRD.EXE



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

What the heck is it? I know it is related to Nortons, which I have endpoint. But it uses 320mb for memory and slows my PC down with WXP.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

See if this helps shed some light...

http://www.symantec.com/connect/forums/dwhwizrdexe-what-program-associated-nortons

http://service1.symantec.com/suppor...6691b6f590131ab588256a220027aa73?OpenDocument

No solution, just information. Would seem that the Endpoint/Symantec community forum would be a good place to receive specific answers, though.


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

tetonbob said:


> Hi -
> 
> See if this helps shed some light...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had posted over there, but generally dont get an answer as fast as here.


----------

